# Dr Hyo Seok Seo (ex MVP) Where has he gone?



## seoulsister

Dear all
Dr Hyo Seok Seo has left MVP..
If you know where he has gone please let us know because he is an amazing surgeon.
Thank you


----------



## Tongy97

I saw a Dr. Seo briefly in a review about Marble, maybe you can check if its the same one!
The review was positive btw so im thinking maybe it is haha


----------



## seoulsister

Thanks Tongy97 I appreciate that. I have sent a message to Marble.Kind regards


----------



## MissOrange

seoulsister said:


> Thanks Tongy97 I appreciate that. I have sent a message to Marble.Kind regards


Marble’s Dr Seo is Dr Seo Il Beom, not Dr Seo Hyo Seok. Not the same plastic surgeon, sadly.


----------



## Fortunecat

Is this Dr Seo Hyo Seok?


----------



## MissOrange

Fortunecat said:


> Is this Dr Seo Hyo Seok?


Yes @Fortunecat that is THE Dr Seo Hyo Seok.


----------



## seoulsister

Yes,  Seo is his last name though.
 Ladies, I have an idea. 
If we can't find him, hire a private detective agency in Seoul  to trace him lol
Any Korean ladies here recommend someone?


----------



## Doratch

.


----------



## Fortunecat

I can be a detective! 


I think he opened his own plastic surgery clinic.

마침표성형외과 - Machimpyo Plastic Surgery








						이쁨의 끝, , 마침표 성형외과
					

서울 강남구 압구정역 4번출구, 전문의 1:1 맞춤수술, 눈재수술, 눈꼬리 낮추기, 트임, 코성형




					dotps.co.kr


----------



## seoulsister

@Fortunecat thank you so much, you are a star!


----------



## MissOrange

Fortunecat said:


> I can be a detective!
> 
> 
> I think he opened his own plastic surgery clinic.
> 
> 마침표성형외과 - Machimpyo Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 이쁨의 끝, , 마침표 성형외과
> 
> 
> 서울 강남구 압구정역 4번출구, 전문의 1:1 맞춤수술, 눈재수술, 눈꼬리 낮추기, 트임, 코성형
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dotps.co.kr


Wow @Fortunecat you are an amazing detective! How did you track him down? Thank you for the link to his new clinic. I have bookmarked it and found the location! It is even closer to Apgujeong metro station. The website mentions a 50% off open event and something about models. But that is all I can translate. It is too much hard work for me translating with my basic Korean. I read like a kindergarten kid! Lol.


----------



## Fortunecat

Sharing is Caring! 
I used Naver and typed in his name in Korean. There is another Korean TCM dr with the same name though. 
I think his website was just up and running recently because I could not find it earlier on too.
Well... I might need him for my eye edge problem as well... I don't know if I need a temple lift or just a blepharoplasty will do... From this forum, it seems that he does not suggest unnecessary surgeries, and so, I think he is ethical enough to provide me with constructive solutions.


----------



## seoulsister

I've had a few upper blepharoplastys. I vouch for him


----------



## mizustar

What is he good at? ⍤


----------



## tomie

mizustar said:


> What is he good at? ⍤


Natural results. I had my eyes and nose done with him, both super natural but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## mizustar

tomie said:


> Natural results. I had my eyes and nose done with him, both super natural but I'm happy with the result.



Do you possibly know how he is for dolly look? and how he is for facial contour, face lipo, and jaw shaving?


----------



## Dr. Seo

Hello,  I am Doctor Seo(Seo hyo seok)  I quit mvp because of the poor economic situation caused by the COVID virus.
I opened MACHIMPYO plastic surgery clinic this time, and I am sorry that I have no way to notify the patients I have operated on.
I'm so glad I found out how to do this and could contact you again. 
I think there are some who have done well after surgery and some who are not satisfied.
Please feel free to contact me at any time, whether there is a question. or something wrong with my surgery.
sincerely from Dr. Seo Hyo Seok

homepage - www.dotps.co.kr
instagram - https://www.instagram.com/dot_plasticsurgery/
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/machimpyo.plastic.surgery


----------



## pepperopiz

tomie said:


> Natural results. I had my eyes and nose done with him, both super natural but I'm happy with the result.


Would you feel comfortable sending me before and after of the eyes? I'm interested, but due to the things I heard about MVP, I didn't feel comfortable looking further into them


----------



## seoulsister

Dear Dr Seo,

Thank you for replying. It is great news to hear from you and to know how to contact you now. I shall contact you privately. Thank you also to Fortunecat and everyone helping to find Dr Seo. Kind regards


----------



## ceya

So far, I like him via conversation.
Girls, we all can Meet up to go see him and ask for discount as a group? Lol

Last month, My sister wants to go with me as well.


----------



## mizustar

can we all start a fan club? I'm straight up in love w this dude


----------



## gigapeni

mizustar said:


> can we all start a fan club? I'm straight up in love w this dude


----------



## ceya

Fortunecat said:


> Sharing is Caring!
> I used Naver and typed in his name in Korean. There is another Korean TCM dr with the same name though.
> I think his website was just up and running recently because I could not find it earlier on too.
> Well... I might need him for my eye edge problem as well... I don't know if I need a temple lift or just a blepharoplasty will do... From this forum, it seems that he does not suggest unnecessary surgeries, and so, I think he is ethical enough to provide me with constructive solutions.


Were there other reviews about his work i could read?
Thank you


----------



## MissOrange

mizustar said:


> can we all start a fan club? I'm straight up in love w this dude


@mizustar that’s how I feel too! My friend calls me his “sasaeng”! I had to google. Too funny!
@ceya you can read my entire thread (how to go from 50s to 20s...) which covers Dr Seo and my eyelid blepharoplasty (revision double eyelid) with lid fat graft in 2016 and full face fat grafts with him (2018 and 2020).


----------



## MissOrange

mizustar said:


> What is he good at? ⍤


Hi @mizustar, he is good at incisional des for naturally beautiful eyes, revision double eyelid surgery for people who got botched elsewhere, revision double eyelid surgery with lid fat graft to reverse aging in older ladies, primary rhinoplasty and facial fat transfer.


----------



## Purplestars

Hi, thanks for this thread I was looking for him too because I texted MVP and was told he left. I had a really bad eyelid surgery and looking for a doctor to fix my eyes. But I have not much skin left. I’m not sure if Dr Seo is able to lower my crease without skin excision. So far I know dr Kang from IOU does that. Anyone looking for eyelid revision we can connect and help each other out. PM me and we can add each other on Kakao.


----------



## gmcnm19

MissOrange said:


> Hi @mizustar, he is good at incisional des for naturally beautiful eyes, revision double eyelid surgery for people who got botched elsewhere, revision double eyelid surgery with lid fat graft to reverse aging in older ladies, primary rhinoplasty and facial fat transfer.


Do you know if he's any good with lifting in general for woman in the 50s? My mom is in her 50s and also wanting to do anti aging procedures. Thank you!


----------



## Dr. Seo

thank  you    for    your  attention, Regardless of who is performing the surgery, I would like to provide information that can be helpful as a plastic surgeon. Feel free to ask if you have any questions


----------



## Anne Hoang

I read a post here about an accident in MVP in 2018, so Dr.Seo isn't the one who perform it right?


----------



## Dr. Seo

thank you for your asking.. ^^

I have nothing to do with the surgery  

The doctor in charge of nose surgery is another person and I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dr. Seo

No, I have nothing to do with the operation.

It was the other director who was in charge of nose surgery, and I have nothing to do with the operation.


----------



## Dr. Seo

Thank you for the opportunity to speak.
 I was worried that there might be people who misunderstand this, but thank you so much for asking.

During the 15-year doctor's life, there was no single accident. 
After acquiring a specialist in plastic surgery  , there was no single accident for 10 years (including zoom, opera, and mi-sarang plastic surgery clininc, inaddition to mvp plastic surgery clinic).


----------



## xiaoaiai

Is there an option to switch the website from Korean to English? I’m really interested but just worried about language barrier if I were to message on kakaotalk


----------



## crispycc

xiaoaiai said:


> Is there an option to switch the website from Korean to English? I’m really interested but just worried about language barrier if I were to message on kakaotalk


Don't worry, they responded to me in English on Kakao.


----------



## Dr. Seo

sorry  now  i  under  costruction in  english  web site i ju but  if you  tell  me  the by  the  cacao  or  this  website  i will  tell  you  more  detail things


----------



## ceya

Dr. Seo said:


> sorry  now  i  under  costruction in  english  web site i ju but  if you  tell  me  the by  the  cacao  or  this  website  i will  tell  you  more  detail things


Dr. Seo,

Any comment on this almond eyes





						Almond Eye Surgery in Korea?
					

My lower eyelid sags a little and I want to get almond eye surgery to correct that. In the UK I've been quoted £5000-£7700 and that sounds like a rip off to me. Does any clinic in Korea do almond eye surgery, because I don't want to pay the price of a Birkin to get my eyes done!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## xiaoaiai

crispycc said:


> Don't worry, they responded to me in English on Kakao.





Dr. Seo said:


> sorry  now  i  under  costruction in  english  web site i ju but  if you  tell  me  the by  the  cacao  or  this  website  i will  tell  you  more  detail things



okay thank you both ! Will be sending a message!


----------



## plyever

Hi, Missorange, I am in the US, I have been thinking to get facial fat craft. Just not sure should go Dr Seo or Dr Rajendra Shah in Illinois? I am Asian, worrying about that western surgeons couldn’t achieve Asian beauty demands. Any suggestions? Thank you!




MissOrange said:


> Hi @mizustar, he is good at incisional des for naturally beautiful eyes, revision double eyelid surgery for people who got botched elsewhere, revision double eyelid surgery with lid fat graft to reverse aging in older ladies, primary rhinoplasty and facial fat transfer.


----------



## MissOrange

plyever said:


> Hi, Missorange, I am in the US, I have been thinking to get facial fat craft. Just not sure should go Dr Seo or Dr Rajendra Shah in Illinois? I am Asian, worrying about that western surgeons couldn’t achieve Asian beauty demands. Any suggestions? Thank you!


Hi @plyever,

As you are Asian, I would pick Dr Seo over an American surgeon. Viola xoxo is Caucasian and had great facial fat transfer results with Dr Shah in Illinois but as you say, for Asian beauty best to go to Korea and have the best facial fat graft surgeon enhance or create Asian beauty.


----------



## sleepy_jean

Does anyone know what Dr Seo’s kakao ID is? I haven’t been able to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Fortunecat

sleepy_jean said:


> Does anyone know what Dr Seo’s kakao ID is? I haven’t been able to find it. Thanks.



You can click on this! ^^








						마침표 성형외과
					

안녕하세요 친절과 신뢰를 바탕으로 하는 마침표 성형외과 입니다. Machimpyo plastic




					pf.kakao.com


----------



## Rocky01

Dr. Seo said:


> Hello,  I am Doctor Seo(Seo hyo seok)  I quit mvp because of the poor economic situation caused by the COVID virus.
> I opened MACHIMPYO plastic surgery clinic this time, and I am sorry that I have no way to notify the patients I have operated on.
> I'm so glad I found out how to do this and could contact you again.
> I think there are some who have done well after surgery and some who are not satisfied.
> Please feel free to contact me at any time, whether there is a question. or something wrong with my surgery.
> sincerely from Dr. Seo Hyo Seok
> 
> homepage - www.dotps.co.kr
> instagram - https://www.instagram.com/dot_plasticsurgery/
> facebook - https://www.facebook.com/machimpyo.plastic.surgery


Great to hear from you Dr Seo. You did my Face/neck lift and lower bleph. I’m still happy with the results. Thank you for everything! 
Angela


----------



## MissOrange

Rocky01 said:


> Great to hear from you Dr Seo. You did my Face/neck lift and lower bleph. I’m still happy with the results. Thank you for everything!
> Angela


Hi @Rocky01 would love to see your B&A face/neck lift results by PM? I am researching facelifts. Good to hear Dr Seo does facelifts. How long ago did you have it done? I am looking for longevity in results which  requires a smas lift as well as skin resection.


----------



## Amp43

Is this user the actual doctor, or a rep? 

I like the natural look too, but I want 20-30 percent of my nose reduced. Is he good with think thick noses.


----------



## xiaoaiai

Is there any patients of dr seo that can share with me their results (like talk about it?) I’ve been seeing a lot of mix reviews the more I research, like I’ve seen some people say within 3 months to 1 year their eyes have become very hooded. I know eyelids drop after surgery and height may vary but it seems alarming that there was quiet a few people saying their eyes turn hooded.


----------



## ceya

Amp43 said:


> Is this user the actual doctor, or a rep?
> 
> I like the natural look too, but I want 20-30 percent of my nose reduced. Is he good with think thick noses.


He is Doctor Seo.


----------



## ceya

xiaoaiai said:


> Is there any patients of dr seo that can share with me their results (like talk about it?) I’ve been seeing a lot of mix reviews the more I research, like I’ve seen some people say within 3 months to 1 year their eyes have become very hooded. I know eyelids drop after surgery and height may vary but it seems alarming that there was quiet a few people saying their eyes turn hooded.


Missorange here was his patKent


----------



## Amp43

Where are his before and after photos


----------



## timewalker1

tomie said:


> Natural results. I had my eyes and nose done with him, both super natural but I'm happy with the result.



Is he already famous for a long time? Do Dr Seo do for Otoplasty?


----------



## MissOrange

xiaoaiai said:


> Is there any patients of dr seo that can share with me their results (like talk about it?) I’ve been seeing a lot of mix reviews the more I research, like I’ve seen some people say within 3 months to 1 year their eyes have become very hooded. I know eyelids drop after surgery and height may vary but it seems alarming that there was quiet a few people saying their eyes turn hooded.


Hi @xiaoaiai I am 4 years post revision DES with Dr Seo and my eyelids remain the same, ie no drop and still with big eyes. The key is to ask for ptosis muscle correction too as this addresses the muscle to ensure longevity of the crease and not just skin excision. My face is also 29 months post Dr Seo’s full face FG and 6 months post top up of facial FG. Here is my selfie from 4 days ago the week U.K. hair salons reopened and I could get my hair done!


----------



## digitalashes

Is he also good with revision rhinoplasty or only primary?


----------



## Knap

Dr. Seo said:


> Thank you for the opportunity to speak.
> I was worried that there might be people who misunderstand this, but thank you so much for asking.
> 
> During the 15-year doctor's life, there was no single accident.
> After acquiring a specialist in plastic surgery  , there was no single accident for 10 years (including zoom, opera, and mi-sarang plastic surgery clininc, inaddition to mvp plastic surgery clinic).



Hi Dr Seo,

Thank you for joining the forum and responding to our questions. I know that you have very good reviews for double eyelid surgery but there have been a few negative reviews on PurseForum - some people have said that their eyes ended up looking hooded (see the links below). Could you explain what causes the eyes to become hooded after DES and what you do to prevent it?






						Double Eyelid Revision at MVP
					

I got double eyelid surgery (+ptosis & epi) at MVP by Dr Seo in 2017. Its been a bit longer than a year now and I'm not exactly happy with my eyelids. They are basically hooded and both eyes are uneven, with my left being more hooded than the right. My eyes were initially uneven so I wasn't...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Asian double eyelid surgery turned out HOODED!!??
					

Hi guys Last month (end of Nov 2018) I travelled to Seoul and had incisional double eyelid surgery + ptosis correction done by Dr Seo at MVP clinic. I initially had monolids with lots of excess skin due to my daily wear of double eyelid tape. My crease was said to be 7mm, and I opted for a...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Thank you!


----------



## xiaoaiai

MissOrange said:


> Hi @xiaoaiai I am 4 years post revision DES with Dr Seo and my eyelids remain the same, ie no drop and still with big eyes. The key is to ask for ptosis muscle correction too as this addresses the muscle to ensure longevity of the crease and not just skin excision. My face is also 29 months post Dr Seo’s full face FG and 6 months post top up of facial FG. Here is my selfie from 4 days ago the week U.K. hair salons reopened and I could get my hair done!
> 
> View attachment 4786999



hi may I ask how the scarring is? Did you also do epi?


----------



## MissOrange

xiaoaiai said:


> hi may I ask how the scarring is? Did you also do epi?


Very faint scar in the crease. No epi. I marvel each day at how young my face looks. Eyelid fat graft and small creases are a must for aging eyes.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

tomie said:


> Natural results. I had my eyes and nose done with him, both super natural but I'm happy with the result.



Super natural as in...?


----------



## Stefflie

xiaoaiai said:


> Is there any patients of dr seo that can share with me their results (like talk about it?) I’ve been seeing a lot of mix reviews the more I research, like I’ve seen some people say within 3 months to 1 year their eyes have become very hooded. I know eyelids drop after surgery and height may vary but it seems alarming that there was quiet a few people saying their eyes turn hooded.



I had DES + ptosis surgery with dr.Seo while he’s still in MVP in 2019
My result was so natural and i’m super happy about it! 
My eyes used to be monolid

i would like to sincerely thanks Dr.Seo for fixing my eyes and make it look so natural (as i requested ☺️) and ms. orange for so many insights and telling me to making sure to have a ptosis correction

I’ve attached my before and after 2year post op ☺️


----------



## seoulsister

Byron said it best."She walks in beauty"


----------



## timewalker1

Hi girls, want to check is Dr Seo good in Canthoplasty? Looking for a good doctor for eyes plastic surgery, came across this thread


----------



## Valenrina

digitalashes said:


> Is he also good with revision rhinoplasty or only primary?



Bumping this up! I’m considering Dr Seo for fats graft/fillers & threadlifts and I’m wondering is he any good with revision rhinoplasty. After many years, I’m finally thinking of lengthening my retracted columella. I probably also need to rotate my nose tip down so my nose won’t look so upturned - likely will be made more obvious if I lengthened my columella. Correcting upturned nose is one of the most difficult nose surgeries, so appreciate if anyone can gimme your reviews on Dr Seo if you had done any revision rhinoplasty.


----------



## bella98

I've been looking for a good surgeon in Korea to do a revisional DES and came across Dr. Seo a few months ago. So far I'm liking the reviews about him and I'm very optimistic he can give me great results. I contacted him just recently on Kakaotalk and it was not him who I was speaking to as the previous posts stated but a consultant who seemed rather rude to me. Perhaps he has hired an English speaking consultant for foreigners interested in doing plastic surgery since then? She seemed rather rude and dismissive to me and I don't want this to be a deterrent in getting plastic surgery from a great surgeon. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## ukulelekid24

I recently had revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Seo. I've texted him a few times to follow up but I haven't heard back from him or his consultant in over 1 month. Quite disappointing since he was so friendly in person.


----------



## chloekitten

How did the revision turn out?


----------



## MissOrange

Valenrina said:


> Bumping this up! I’m considering Dr Seo for fats graft/fillers & threadlifts and I’m wondering is he any good with revision rhinoplasty. After many years, I’m finally thinking of lengthening my retracted columella. I probably also need to rotate my nose tip down so my nose won’t look so upturned - likely will be made more obvious if I lengthened my columella. Correcting upturned nose is one of the most difficult nose surgeries, so appreciate if anyone can gimme your reviews on Dr Seo if you had done any revision rhinoplasty.


Hi @Valenrina Dr Seo only does primary closed rhino with silicone as far as I am aware. Any rhino revisions were referred to Dr Choi when Dr Seo worked for MVP.


----------



## qvssy

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Valenrina Dr Seo only does primary closed rhino with silicone as far as I am aware. Any rhino revisions were referred to Dr Choi when Dr Seo worked for MVP.


I don’t really know the difference of closed or open rhino. I’ve been consulting the consultant at Machimpyo and she told me a lot of things that would be done to my nose. I recent posted a picture of my nose early this morning in one of the forums. Can you tell me based on my picture of you think he’d be able to help?


----------



## alicia K

ukulelekid24 said:


> I recently had revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Seo. I've texted him a few times to follow up but I haven't heard back from him or his consultant in over 1 month. Quite disappointing since he was so friendly in person.


any update? i was considering him for eyes


----------



## seoulsister

> Dr. Seo said:
> 
> 
> Hello,  I am Doctor Seo(Seo hyo seok)  I quit mvp because of the poor economic situation caused by the COVID virus.
> I opened MACHIMPYO plastic surgery clinic this time, and I am sorry that I have no way to notify the patients I have operated on.
> I'm so glad I found out how to do this and could contact you again.
> I think there are some who have done well after surgery and some who are not satisfied.
> Please feel free to contact me at any time, whether there is a question. or something wrong with my surgery.
> sincerely from Dr. Seo Hyo Seok
> 
> homepage - www.dotps.co.kr
> instagram - https://www.instagram.com/dot_plasticsurgery/
> facebook - https://www.facebook.com/machimpyo.plastic.surgery


Great to hear from you Dr Seo. You did my Face/neck lift and lower bleph. I’m still happy with the results. Thank you for everything! 
Angela
       [/QUOTE]
You can click on this! ^^








*                         마침표 성형외과                     *
안녕하세요 친절과 신뢰를 바탕으로 하는 마침표 성형외과 입니다. Machimpyo plastic clinic

                                                                  \


----------



## Fortunecat

Oh my!
I think this is what I need for my droopy outer edge eyelid.


----------



## seoulsister

I remember lol. By Jove, i think you found the solution. Good luck


----------



## alicia K

Dr. Seo said:


> sorry  now  i  under  costruction in  english  web site i ju but  if you  tell  me  the by  the  cacao  or  this  website  i will  tell  you  more  detail things


do you perform lateral canthoplasty? do you use whatsapp?


----------



## Fljnn9393

Hi did you managed to contact Dr SEO? Have read quite a number of good reviews about him and am looking to do my eyes coming jun/jul this year.


----------



## Aush101

seoulsister said:


> Great to hear from you Dr Seo. You did my Face/neck lift and lower bleph. I’m still happy with the results. Thank you for everything!
> Angela


You can click on this! ^^







*                         마침표 성형외과                     *
안녕하세요 친절과 신뢰를 바탕으로 하는 마침표 성형외과 입니다. Machimpyo plastic clinic

                                                                  \

View attachment 5129093

[/QUOTE]
Hello,
I'm very interested in booking a consultation with you.  I'll be traveling from the USA. Do you have an email address or what's app phone number?


----------



## bunny2484

ukulelekid24 said:


> I recently had revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Seo. I've texted him a few times to follow up but I haven't heard back from him or his consultant in over 1 month. Quite disappointing since he was so friendly in person.


How is the result? Do you like it?


----------



## prayingforamiracle

Purplestars said:


> Hi, thanks for this thread I was looking for him too because I texted MVP and was told he left. I had a really bad eyelid surgery and looking for a doctor to fix my eyes. But I have not much skin left. I’m not sure if Dr Seo is able to lower my crease without skin excision. So far I know dr Kang from IOU does that. Anyone looking for eyelid revision we can connect and help each other out. PM me and we can add each other on Kakao.


did you ever fix your eyes? I'm desperate to fix mine. I'm based in the US. Thank you


----------



## ladyboss_trishul

xiaoaiai said:


> Is there any patients of dr seo that can share with me their results (like talk about it?) I’ve been seeing a lot of mix reviews the more I research, like I’ve seen some people say within 3 months to 1 year their eyes have become very hooded. I know eyelids drop after surgery and height may vary but it seems alarming that there was quiet a few people saying their eyes turn hooded.



i have the same question here, dr seo actually was my no 1 choice but im torn now because of the mixed bad reviews



Knap said:


> Hi Dr Seo,
> 
> Thank you for joining the forum and responding to our questions. I know that you have very good reviews for double eyelid surgery but there have been a few negative reviews on PurseForum - some people have said that their eyes ended up looking hooded (see the links below). Could you explain what causes the eyes to become hooded after DES and what you do to prevent it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Eyelid Revision at MVP
> 
> 
> I got double eyelid surgery (+ptosis & epi) at MVP by Dr Seo in 2017. Its been a bit longer than a year now and I'm not exactly happy with my eyelids. They are basically hooded and both eyes are uneven, with my left being more hooded than the right. My eyes were initially uneven so I wasn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian double eyelid surgery turned out HOODED!!??
> 
> 
> Hi guys Last month (end of Nov 2018) I travelled to Seoul and had incisional double eyelid surgery + ptosis correction done by Dr Seo at MVP clinic. I initially had monolids with lots of excess skin due to my daily wear of double eyelid tape. My crease was said to be 7mm, and I opted for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!






bella98 said:


> I've been looking for a good surgeon in Korea to do a revisional DES and came across Dr. Seo a few months ago. So far I'm liking the reviews about him and I'm very optimistic he can give me great results. I contacted him just recently on Kakaotalk and it was not him who I was speaking to as the previous posts stated but a consultant who seemed rather rude to me. Perhaps he has hired an English speaking consultant for foreigners interested in doing plastic surgery since then? She seemed rather rude and dismissive to me and I don't want this to be a deterrent in getting plastic surgery from a great surgeon. Anyone else have this experience?



I tried contacting him, but got the same response, i guess it’s just not meant to be


----------



## Jinblob23

ladyboss_trishul said:


> i have the same question here, dr seo actually was my no 1 choice but im torn now because of the mixed bad reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried contacting him, but got the same response, i guess it’s just not meant to be



Same here. In the beginning i was pretty set with dr seo. With all the raving review about him.

But then i talked to someone that’s extremely unhappy with her result (she said her result is botched). She is somewhere in purseforum.

And some of the reviews for dr Seo seems a bit fishy in my opinion.

Also talking to their consultant does not help. And she refuses to give me a quote? Is this normal?
she keep saying price range from case to case.

I am also looking for revisional surgery for my eyes. Its really challenging to find a good doctor


----------



## ladyboss_trishul

Jinblob23 said:


> Same here. In the beginning i was pretty set with dr seo. With all the raving review about him.
> 
> But then i talked to someone that’s extremely unhappy with her result (she said her result is botched). She is somewhere in purseforum.
> 
> And some of the reviews for dr Seo seems a bit fishy in my opinion.
> 
> Also talking to their consultant does not help. And she refuses to give me a quote? Is this normal?
> she keep saying price range from case to case.
> 
> I am also looking for revisional surgery for my eyes. Its really challenging to find a good doctor



honestly now they told me that dr seo is full until july and i can’t wait that long cos i’m going end of june and will only stay for around 10 days in SK. It’s really confusing. I’m still searching for a good eye clinic and will try to do consult first with each clinic i guess.


----------



## trader212

ladyboss_trishul said:


> honestly now they told me that dr seo is full until july and i can’t wait that long cos i’m going end of june and will only stay for around 10 days in SK. It’s really confusing. I’m still searching for a good eye clinic and will try to do consult first with each clinic i guess.


@Jinblob23 @ladyboss_trishul 
 I’m actually scheduled to get surgery from Dr. Seo next week. DM me your KakaoTalk and we can start a chat


----------



## ladyboss_trishul

Hi @trader212 my kkt id is trishsul 
Would love to hear your experience with him!


----------



## shala12

trader212 said:


> @Jinblob23 @ladyboss_trishul
> I’m actually scheduled to get surgery from Dr. Seo next week. DM me your KakaoTalk and we can start a chat


Hii I can’t figure out how to dm you. What’s your kkt? Would love to hear about your experiences as well!


----------



## trader212

shala12 said:


> Hii I can’t figure out how to dm you. What’s your kkt? Would love to hear about your experiences as well!


I just DMed you. You can respond to that


----------



## Miii

Did anyone here get a lip lift from Dr. Seo?


----------



## le2010

ladyboss_trishul said:


> Hi @trader212 my kkt id is trishsul
> Would love to hear your experience with him!


Hi, 

I would like to see your photo as well. 

Thank you

Ha


----------



## pixie0822

trader212 said:


> @Jinblob23 @ladyboss_trishul
> I’m actually scheduled to get surgery from Dr. Seo next week. DM me your KakaoTalk and we can start a chat


Hi Trader212, can we chat on kakao talk ? please dm me your kakaotalk. Thank you


----------



## Moon88

wow Dr Seo is in Purse Forum.


----------



## Moon88

I had my DES done many years ago with another doctor, as I grow old, my eyelids start sagging I'm thinking to do DES revision. Well may think to have F2F consultation with Dr. Seo.


----------



## peachpurse

Jinblob23 said:


> Same here. In the beginning i was pretty set with dr seo. With all the raving review about him.
> 
> But then i talked to someone that’s extremely unhappy with her result (she said her result is botched). She is somewhere in purseforum.
> 
> And some of the reviews for dr Seo seems a bit fishy in my opinion.
> 
> Also talking to their consultant does not help. And she refuses to give me a quote? Is this normal?
> she keep saying price range from case to case.
> 
> I am also looking for revisional surgery for my eyes. Its really challenging to find a good doctor


Dr Seo at Machimpyo gave me hooded eyes and I know three women he botched eyes and nose. One is suicidal cuz she cant breathe. That means there’s a lot more out there. His office ghosted all of us. Really ashamed of my face, I miss my old eyes. Please be careful.


----------



## PinkandOrange

peachpurse said:


> Dr Seo at Machimpyo gave me hooded eyes and I know three women he botched eyes and nose. One is suicidal cuz she cant breathe. That means there’s a lot more out there. His office ghosted all of us. Really ashamed of my face, I miss my old eyes. Please be careful.


Hi @peachpurse, thanks a lot for sharing. I am so sorry that this is happening to you and the other three ladies. 
I was considering going with Dr. Seo at Machimpyo to get DES because of the raving reviews on this site and his reputation of producing very natural results. My main concern is excessive eyelid skin and hooded eyes, and I am second guessing my choice after reading your posts (and a few other posts) complaining about hooded eyes after getting DES with Dr. Seo.
Did you get revision DES with Dr. Seo? or did he do your primary? Also, how long has it been since your procedure? 
Thank you!


----------



## MissOrange

Moon88 said:


> I had my DES done many years ago with another doctor, as I grow old, my eyelids start sagging I'm thinking to do DES revision. Well may think to have F2F consultation with Dr. Seo.


Hi @Moon88, I would highly recommend Dr Seo for revision DES with ptosis muscle correction. Both @dannythedragon and I had revision DES with ptosis correction with Dr Seo years ago and I met him last Sunday and his eyes still looked great and the crease symmetrical. Make sure you get the DES with ptosis correction. It costs a bit more but for longevity, the muscle needs to be cut and tightened too, not just the skin. If you just get the cheaper des cutting eyelid skin only for 2 million won, then the eyelid skin may sag with gravity over time. Same applies for non incisional DES or stitch only which is even cheaper, this will also not last as long as cutting with muscle correction as the stitch may loosen over time. 

I paid 3.5 million won for revision incisional DES, ptosis muscle corrrection and lid fat graft but this price was in 2016. My eyelids still look great in 2022 with no hooding as the muscle was also cut and tightened like getting a facelift and tightening the smas muscle. Also bring a photo of the eyes you want. He can then take it into the operating room and try to match your eyes. I printed an A4 size photo of Han Ye Seul and had it with me when he did my eyes. 

And finally make sure you are first on the list as I was as he is then fresh and not overly tired. My impression is that he is now extremely popular with locals as he has appeared on SBS television and his youtube channel has over 400,000 views. That said, locals often get charged a lot less than foreigners so he should welcome foreign clients too. I would only trust him for eyes after having had several upper blepharoplasties in the UK that lasted between 2 weeks and 1-2 years. To think my eyes are still young looking after 6.5 years since Dr Seo fixed my wrinkled eyelids! He corrected my unnatural Caucasian shaped creases and gave me back natural Han Ye Seul Korean eyelids! I don’t even bother wearing false eyelashes now as my eyes look young and pretty on its own.

Remember shills from competing clinics and sock puppets can post fake reviews. Always ask for photos. Dr Seo matched my eyelids to those of HYS.


----------



## ceya

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Moon88, I would highly recommend Dr Seo for revision DES with ptosis muscle correction. Both @dannythedragon and I had revision DES with ptosis correction with Dr Seo years ago and I met him last Sunday and his eyes still looked great and the crease symmetrical. Make sure you get the DES with ptosis correction. It costs a bit more but for longevity, the muscle needs to be cut and tightened too, not just the skin. If you just get the cheaper des cutting eyelid skin only for 2 million won, then the eyelid skin may sag with gravity over time. Same applies for non incisional DES or stitch only which is even cheaper, this will also not last as long as cutting with muscle correction as the stitch may loosen over time.
> 
> I paid 3.5 million won for revision incisional DES, ptosis muscle corrrection and lid fat graft but this price was in 2016. My eyelids still look great in 2022 with no hooding as the muscle was also cut and tightened like getting a facelift and tightening the smas muscle. Also bring a photo of the eyes you want. He can then take it into the operating room and try to match your eyes. I printed an A4 size photo of Han Ye Seul and had it with me when he did my eyes.
> 
> And finally make sure you are first on the list as I was as he is then fresh and not overly tired. My impression is that he is now extremely popular with locals as he has appeared on SBS television and his youtube channel has over 400,000 views. That said, locals often get charged a lot less than foreigners so he should welcome foreign clients too. I would only trust him for eyes after having had several upper blepharoplasties in the UK that lasted between 2 weeks and 1-2 years. To think my eyes are still young looking after 6.5 years since Dr Seo fixed my wrinkled eyelids! He corrected my unnatural Caucasian shaped creases and gave me back natural Han Ye Seul Korean eyelids! I don’t even bother wearing false eyelashes now as my eyes look young and pretty on its own.
> 
> Remember shills from competing clinics and sock puppets can post fake reviews. Always ask for photos. Dr Seo matched my eyelids to those of HYS.
> 
> View attachment 5601817


Your review was very helpful !
Thank you!


----------

